

Complex minimal surface mathematics and the Marangoni effect in motion - Terretta
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3i-zYdOPG2k&hd=1

======
gus_massa
a.k.a. Giant Stinson Beach Bubbles (Canon 550D)

